# Freehand -> Corel für den Druck?



## asmodis! (1. Mai 2002)

Hi Leutz, 

folgendes, ich benutze seit kurzem Freehand 10, der Mensch, der mir meine Sachen druckt, benutzt Corel Draw 9, ...gibts da ne Möglichkeit wie ich die Sachen Corelmäßig exportieren kann? Die ebenen Sollten aber erhalten bleiben, also TIFF oder WMF bringt mir nix..


----------



## Maniacy (1. Mai 2002)

also normalerweise müsste Corel Draw die Freehand Dateien öffnen können, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?!

*meineweltzusammebrech*

Maniacy


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Mai 2002)

Also, wenn mich nicht alles irrt, kann man in Corel EPS speichern und öffnen ud dieses Format musst Du auch in Freehand als Eportformat nutzen.


----------



## asmodis! (1. Mai 2002)

Kann ich als EPS die Ebenen nachbearbeiten? ich hab nämlich nur nen Tintenstrahldrucker und er nen Laser, deshalb muss er vorm Druck noch manchmal die Farben in Corel anpassen. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten? oder bringts was wenn er mir die genauen Farbwerte mitteilt, und ich des erst dann in EPS exportier? bei Tiff hab ich immer ne kleine Farbverfälschung drin, passiert mir des bei EPS auch oder liegt des an meinen Druckeinstellungen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Mai 2002)

Also bei EPS (je nach Export) kann man es so macvhen, das das aucvh noch bearbeitbar ist


----------

